

Newsweek ends its 80-year print run with a hashtagged cover - mikek
http://mobile.theverge.com/2012/12/23/3797970/newsweek-ends-its-80-year-print-run-with-a-hashtagged-cover

======
dmfdmf
Here's a link [http://www.shirky.com/weblog/2009/03/newspapers-and-
thinking...](http://www.shirky.com/weblog/2009/03/newspapers-and-thinking-the-
unthinkable/)

This article puts the end of Newsweek in the wider perspective of the greatest
social revolution in history triggered by the invention of the internet. I
think its still very early.

